# 1961 Super



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It's newer! It's better! It's the new Super for 1961. Well, maybe not, but it is all-original except for the speakers. There's quite a difference between the 6G4 and the "A", preamps are different and the trem circuit has the cathode follower. I'd love to hear the difference between these two amps, especially the trem. One rather unusual thing about this amp was the power transformer, 6516, which dates back to the 5C4 Super. This is odd as the tweed 5F4 Super used the 8087 2 years or more before this was built. No bias tap and no heater centre tap. OPT is 45216, 6G4-A used 125A6A. The mix of blue and yellow caps shows a transition period and Leo never wasted anything. Someone had replaced the cathode caps but not filters, which I did. I also replaced the .05 coupling cap in the vibrato channel with .0047 because the overabundance of bass-it still has plenty. Cool amp.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow! the supers are really coming out of the woodwork! Congrats on the beautiful amp. These are truly wonderful pieces of music history.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> No bias tap and no heater centre tap.


This is stock? Is the bias fed from HV winding? What is the correct schematic for it or is there one?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Most assuredly stock. The PT is at least 2-3 yrs. out of date. The yellow wire you see coming from the bias board terminates on the rectifier. I did a double take as well looking for the heater ground reference-two 47r resistors on the power tube socket closest to the rectifier. The rest of the amp is faithfully 6G4-A.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice!...Typical hodge podge of different parts during the transition era. Not nearly as messy as Gibson amps from the same era.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice amp -- great to see one in something close to original condition. I have both a 6G4 and 6G4A -- both unfortunately converted to heads some time ago -- in my place at the moment. I have a more specific question that I will PM to you.


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

My former '61 Super also had a tweed PT that was stock - in this case an 8087 (Tweed Bassman). Wired the same as the amp pictured here. No such thing as a wasted part on Leo's assembly lines.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes the 8087 was used in several models including the 5F4 and 6G4 Supers.


----------

